# Either something is REALLY wrong or I'm pregnant!



## Ghoulie

Hi all! New here and seriously freaking out. I've been experiencing symptoms that I've never ever felt before, such as heartburn and shortness of breath, which I recently read can be caused by your body's increasing progesterone levels during early pregnancy. Didn't even consider that I might be pregnant until 7 DPO, just thought I was coming down with the flu or something.

We really want a baby although we weren't actively TTC right now, so we'll be ecstatic if I get a BFP. So far I've tested twice and both were BFN, but way too early (9 & 10 DPO). Trying to wait until at least tomorrow morning for the next one. I'm going crazy wondering if I'm pregnant or if something is horribly wrong with me. :cry:

My DPO symptoms so far are below. Shortness of breath has been EVERY day since 3 DPO, some days worse or better than others.

3 DPO: Burped all afternoon, which was weird because I'm not gassy unless I drink beer or carbonated drinks. Horrible heartburn starting around 8PM, which I have never experienced before in my entire life. I was freaking out until I googled my symptoms and realized what it was.

4 DPO: Had to call in to work because I woke up extremely nauseated and exhausted. Felt like I had a huge lump in my throat that wouldn't go away. Slept until noon after already sleeping all night. Finally got out of bed and was awake for only about 2 hours, still felt sick. Fell asleep on the couch until 5PM. Finally felt like I might be able to eat something, but just had some salad because nothing else sounded good.

5 DPO: Had to drag myself out of bed and felt like crap at work all day. Still tired even though I had slept most of the day before. More heartburn most of the day, though thankfully not nearly as bad as last time. Started feeling weird twinges and cramps that felt like they were in my uterus, so I thought maybe AF was going to come too early. Felt like I was burning up all night and had crazy leg cramps and body aches. Crazy abnormal gas, yuck.

6 DPO: Mild nausea and burping from the moment I woke up, lasted all day. Random strong surges of nausea that made me a little light-headed. More fatigue. Constant dull AF-like cramps and wet feeling that kept making me run to the bathroom and check for AF, but nothing, not even a spot. Super hungry but nausea kept me from eating much. Sudden lower back pain is killing me. It's like I can "feel" my uterus, like I'm not normally conscious of it but now I am. Weird. Also had to pee about every 30 minutes and felt like I'd have an accident if I didn't.

7 DPO: Almost exactly like the day before, but the surges of nausea were strong enough to make me dizzy and run to the bathroom. Never quite threw up but felt bile in my throat, and later my mouth kept filling with saliva like it does when you're really about to puke. STARVING and wanted to eat everything in sight, but was afraid to. Ate very carefully and I felt better while I was eating, but right afterward the nausea was even worse. Looked in the mirror while changing and had to do a double-take at my chest--just stared because they looked different, felt firmer and maybe bigger, with darker nips. This I could be imagining since pregnancy was on my mind at this point, but I'm on the small side so changes are very noticeable.

8 DPO: Still exhausted, feeling out of it, and HUNGRY. Not nearly as nauseated but it's still there. Cramps seem to be gone so far, but I feel really bloated and my jeans are abnormally tight even though my weight hasn't changed.

9 DPO: Got to sleep in since I didn't have work, but still exhausted all day. Tested first thing in the morning with a Dollar Tree test because I couldn't resist even though I knew it was way too early. Negative, of course. Starving all day, like intense physical hunger. No matter what I ate, my stomach felt empty.

10 DPO: Slept in again, still tired and feeling out of it. Another negative Dollar Tree test that I told myself I wouldn't take yet, lol. Was really forgetful and kept doing stupid things absent-mindedly. Cried several times over very silly things; example--I cried because this lady on one of those restaurant rescue shows really impressed the host with her family recipes, after she was explaining how she didn't think she was a very good cook and that her food wasn't special. Also, it's freaky how much my chest has changed. I guess I'm afraid I'm somehow imagining it because I keep trying to convince myself they're not that much bigger and firmer, but they are. Intense chocolate craving, to the point that my husband had to go buy me some. Dizzy a few times and one STRONG surge of nausea in the afternoon. Couldn't fall asleep until about 4:30 AM because I couldn't get comfortable and the shortness of breath was annoying me, plus a growling empty stomach even though I had eaten plenty. Kept thinking about raiding the fridge. Had to get up and pee twice in the middle of the night, which has never happened.

11 DPO (today): Managed to resist taking another test this morning, somehow. Exhausted, but I only got about 2 hours of sleep, ugh. I feel like absolute crap at work. My stomach is growling loudly, I'm nauseated and all I can think about is food. Thirsty. Still dealing with shortness of breath and gas, which is extremely annoying. Plus my back hurts so bad. Don't know how I'm going to make it through the day.


----------



## MajorBee

Sounds good hon, test again & fingers crossed you get your bfp!


----------



## vegasbaby

Sounds promising. Hope you get your bfp!


----------



## Gherkin

Ghoulie said:


> Hi all! New here and seriously freaking out. I've been experiencing symptoms that I've never ever felt before, such as heartburn and shortness of breath, which I recently read can be caused by your body's increasing progesterone levels during early pregnancy. Didn't even consider that I might be pregnant until 7 DPO, just thought I was coming down with the flu or something.
> 
> We really want a baby although we weren't actively TTC right now, so we'll be ecstatic if I get a BFP. So far I've tested twice and both were BFN, but way too early (9 & 10 DPO). Trying to wait until at least tomorrow morning for the next one. I'm going crazy wondering if I'm pregnant or if something is horribly wrong with me. :cry:
> 
> My DPO symptoms so far are below. Shortness of breath has been EVERY day since 3 DPO, some days worse or better than others.
> 
> 3 DPO: Burped all afternoon, which was weird because I'm not gassy unless I drink beer or carbonated drinks. Horrible heartburn starting around 8PM, which I have never experienced before in my entire life. I was freaking out until I googled my symptoms and realized what it was.
> 
> 4 DPO: Had to call in to work because I woke up extremely nauseated and exhausted. Felt like I had a huge lump in my throat that wouldn't go away. Slept until noon after already sleeping all night. Finally got out of bed and was awake for only about 2 hours, still felt sick. Fell asleep on the couch until 5PM. Finally felt like I might be able to eat something, but just had some salad because nothing else sounded good.
> 
> 5 DPO: Had to drag myself out of bed and felt like crap at work all day. Still tired even though I had slept most of the day before. More heartburn most of the day, though thankfully not nearly as bad as last time. Started feeling weird twinges and cramps that felt like they were in my uterus, so I thought maybe AF was going to come too early. Felt like I was burning up all night and had crazy leg cramps and body aches. Crazy abnormal gas, yuck.
> 
> 6 DPO: Mild nausea and burping from the moment I woke up, lasted all day. Random strong surges of nausea that made me a little light-headed. More fatigue. Constant dull AF-like cramps and wet feeling that kept making me run to the bathroom and check for AF, but nothing, not even a spot. Super hungry but nausea kept me from eating much. Sudden lower back pain is killing me. It's like I can "feel" my uterus, like I'm not normally conscious of it but now I am. Weird. Also had to pee about every 30 minutes and felt like I'd have an accident if I didn't.
> 
> 7 DPO: Almost exactly like the day before, but the surges of nausea were strong enough to make me dizzy and run to the bathroom. Never quite threw up but felt bile in my throat, and later my mouth kept filling with saliva like it does when you're really about to puke. STARVING and wanted to eat everything in sight, but was afraid to. Ate very carefully and I felt better while I was eating, but right afterward the nausea was even worse. Looked in the mirror while changing and had to do a double-take at my chest--just stared because they looked different, felt firmer and maybe bigger, with darker nips. This I could be imagining since pregnancy was on my mind at this point, but I'm on the small side so changes are very noticeable.
> 
> 8 DPO: Still exhausted, feeling out of it, and HUNGRY. Not nearly as nauseated but it's still there. Cramps seem to be gone so far, but I feel really bloated and my jeans are abnormally tight even though my weight hasn't changed.
> 
> 9 DPO: Got to sleep in since I didn't have work, but still exhausted all day. Tested first thing in the morning with a Dollar Tree test because I couldn't resist even though I knew it was way too early. Negative, of course. Starving all day, like intense physical hunger. No matter what I ate, my stomach felt empty.
> 
> 10 DPO: Slept in again, still tired and feeling out of it. Another negative Dollar Tree test that I told myself I wouldn't take yet, lol. Was really forgetful and kept doing stupid things absent-mindedly. Cried several times over very silly things; example--I cried because this lady on one of those restaurant rescue shows really impressed the host with her family recipes, after she was explaining how she didn't think she was a very good cook and that her food wasn't special. Also, it's freaky how much my chest has changed. I guess I'm afraid I'm somehow imagining it because I keep trying to convince myself they're not that much bigger and firmer, but they are. Intense chocolate craving, to the point that my husband had to go buy me some. Dizzy a few times and one STRONG surge of nausea in the afternoon. Couldn't fall asleep until about 4:30 AM because I couldn't get comfortable and the shortness of breath was annoying me, plus a growling empty stomach even though I had eaten plenty. Kept thinking about raiding the fridge. Had to get up and pee twice in the middle of the night, which has never happened.
> 
> 11 DPO (today): Managed to resist taking another test this morning, somehow. Exhausted, but I only got about 2 hours of sleep, ugh. I feel like absolute crap at work. My stomach is growling loudly, I'm nauseated and all I can think about is food. Thirsty. Still dealing with shortness of breath and gas, which is extremely annoying. Plus my back hurts so bad. Don't know how I'm going to make it through the day.

Heya! Wow those symptoms sound really promising! 

I'm stuck in 2ww limbo and wish I had some real sign that maybe something had happened... :/ 

Please let us know how you get on

BABY DUST for your BFP 

Gherks xxx


----------



## Ghoulie

Thanks all! :flower:

AF is due on the 18th, only two days away counting today, so I thought I'd be safe to test this morning. I used a ClearBlue Plus (not digital) that said it is over 90% accurate at this point, and it was BFN. I stared at it for so long that it made me late to work and now I'm just feeling depressed and hopeless.

I know I'm not out since there are no signs of AF, but I've been so moody and irrational the last few days that all I want to do is crawl in a hole with a pile of tests and hide out until AF or BFP. I'm losing it. Plus I'm totally coming down with a cold right now, ugh. :nope:


----------



## LadyMuck80

I also have terrible heartburn but got a BFN on a FRER at 10 dpo today. My boobs hurt, my skin looks like crap. I'd better be pregnant or this will be a mammoth AF. Was so emotional I handed my notice in at work (still not regretting it!)!

I feel your pain (literally with the heartburn...I never get this). Fingers crossed for both of us! xxx


----------



## Melanieanne77

Well, I'll be stalking this thread!


----------



## Gherkin

You've got some great signs and symptoms :) don't give up and you aren't out until af arrives..

I know exactly how you feel though... I felt soooo out yesterday and today I'm just thinking if it happens this month it happens... Nothing I can do to change it now :/ I get myself so wound up..

Sending tonnes of baby dust your way xxx


----------



## koj518

im stalking too! I hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## justmeinlove

One of my first BFP symptoms was breathlessness. None of the other stuff like changing breast appearance, hunger etc showed up for a further month or two. Good luck!


----------



## Ghoulie

Thank you, girls... unfortunately no good news yet. Tested with a First Response Early Result yesterday using FMU, got a stark white BFN. I don't see how I could possibly be pregnant at this point, unless implantation was WAY late and there's just not enough for a HPT to detect yet. Hate to get my hopes up though. This stupid test can supposedly pick up on pregnancy 6 days before, so a BFN the day before AF_ should _mean I'm definitely not.

:bfn: :hissy:

14 DPO now. Didn't test this morning because yesterday's BFN was too upsetting; I just KNEW I was going to get my BFP. AF is due today but no signs of her yet. Usually a day or two before she's due, I get random brown and/or light pink spotting, but not this time. I haven't experienced any spotting this entire cycle actually, which is unusual for me.

Oh, the other weird thing is that my symptoms seem to have dropped off during the last couple of days. Shortness of breath and fatigue are the only ones still sticking around. I have seriously been sleeping every spare second, and no matter how much I sleep, I'm still tired. Very strange. I do have one new and very unpleasant symptom, which I'd rather not mention but it could be important: constipation and major bloating. For three whole days. And I never have this problem, so what the hell. :growlmad:

I'm so frustrated! And I really, really feel for you who have been TTC and going through this for months or years at a time. I wasn't even really trying to get pregnant and all of this just kinda happened, and yet I can't imagine going through this wondering and waiting again. It's absolutely maddening.

I'll update again when I find something out for sure. I hope you all get your BFPs soon, or for those that are already expecting, hope you have happy & healthy pregnancies. :hugs:


----------



## kittiecat

I know how you feel. Was due on today but no sign of AF. OH persuaded me to do a hpt this afternoon and got a :bfn:. feel gutted. Have had so many good symptoms and had sort of convinced myself a second line would show up :cry: x


----------



## Ghoulie

This really, really sucks. Last night I suddenly developed an allergy to latex which I've never had any problem with before. I work at a haunted house and we do latex special fx makeup. The last time I was exposed to it was Sunday night and no problems, but suddenly last night (Thursday) I'm highly allergic?? It was itching really bad everywhere I had it on me, so I ripped it off and there were purple welts/hives underneath where it had been. So freaking weird.

Still no AF, but another BFN with FRER this morning. :growlmad:


----------



## kittiecat

sorry for another :bfn: hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Ghoulie

If anyone was curious, still no BFP, but no AF either! :dohh:

I am at least 3 days late at this point (judging by my longest cycle ever). I have been experiencing very light brown spotting since Saturday night, which isn't even enough to get on my underwear or anything. I threw up Sunday morning and have killer back pain (and butt pain, like my ass cheek muscles are sore, which I haven't had since I played roller derby over a year ago, LOL), along with a few of the same symptoms I've been having for over a week. WTF!? I'm at the point where every morning when I get another BFN, I chunk the test into the trash as hard as I can out of anger, lol. I'm so frustrated!


----------



## Nola0841

Ghoulie said:


> If anyone was curious, still no BFP, but no AF either! :dohh:
> 
> I am at least 3 days late at this point (judging by my longest cycle ever). I have been experiencing very light brown spotting since Saturday night, which isn't even enough to get on my underwear or anything. I threw up Sunday morning and have killer back pain (and butt pain, like my ass cheek muscles are sore, which I haven't had since I played roller derby over a year ago, LOL), along with a few of the same symptoms I've been having for over a week. WTF!? I'm at the point where every morning when I get another BFN, I chunk the test into the trash as hard as I can out of anger, lol. I'm so frustrated!

Seems very promising! Just give it a couple more days. I know it's hard. I'm very impatient too, but you are almost there!


----------



## kittiecat

does sound promising. Hope you do get that :bfp: xx


----------



## MnMommy

I'm sucked in Ghoulie! Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## danismom10

Any updates??


----------



## Melanieanne77

Any news over here?

melanie


----------

